# Rest In Peace my Finnley



## cassie (Jul 30, 2015)

This morning we had to make the call to put my beautiful boy out of his pain. His heart rate had steadily increased during the day and he started colicking really bad while the vet was talking to me.

I'm so heartbroken my beautiful baby is gone, my first foal one of the reasons this forum was started he's gone.

He touched so many lives on this page in our family and friends and show people he had the most beautiful nature was the sweetest most special boy and he was meant to stay here forever.

Miss him so much already

Thank you everyone for your love and support some of you have been here right from the beginning of his life and helped me welcome him to this world I can't thank you enough for that you and everyone here will all be special people in my heart

Diane can you let Anna know? I'm not sure if she is on here very much but if you could send her an email it would be greatly appreciated I have Renee and Heidi on Facebook so can tell them. ????


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 30, 2015)

Cassie,

I'm so sorry to read this and so sorry for your loss.

As im one of the newer members here , I could see form the start how much love you have for all your horses.

Sending you a big HUG from Victoria to New South Wales.

Take care

Ryan


----------



## chandab (Jul 30, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jul 30, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



##  (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh, Cassie. I'm in tears as I think we loved Finn almost as much as you did. I will certainly send Anna an email, and I know she will be as devastated as I am. But we know that Finn loved you and knew he was loved, and that's all that really matters -- knowing he had a wonderful life with you. Run free little Finn!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 31, 2015)

I am so very sorry that I am returning here for such a sad sad reason. Cassie my whole world sank this morning when I woke up and read your message. Diane is right, we loved Finn like he was our own, we watched him come into this world, we watched him grow and flourish under your loving care. I am so sorry Cassie. I am send you a big hug and remember, you are never alone, we are only a phone call away.


----------



## cassie (Jul 31, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your support especially Diane and Renee for making me cry again lol

You are all so special to me and I couldn't have brought Finn into this world without you all. So much love to all of you, new members and founding members this community is amazing.

My precious suzie has been standing right next to where he is buried all night just standing quietly like she is mourning her baby.

He touched all our hearts my little bug and I know he will always be treasured

The vets plaited a lock of his hair for me so I'm going to get it made into a bracelet or some other memorabilia that I can remember him by

The vets really did love him.

Diane you don't have that plane at all still do you?? I feel like I need an Aunty hug ??


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh Cassie, I was so sadden to read this update this morning. I don't log in much right now, however I read the threads AT LEAST once a day. We'd put you and Finn on our prayer list as soon as you first posted. Now we'll have to change our prayer one for easing a broken heart.

Like Ryan, I'm still fairly new to our forum. I'm not yet in a position to fulfill my dream of breeding, so have vicariously enjoyed the joys and tears by following every thread posted here. Posts like these are the bittersweet remenisces of all truly responsible and caring breeders.

How wonderful that your vet was wise enough to save you a momento to remind you of the pride you had in your lovely Finn. What a blessing you were able to lay him to rest on your home place.

I can't fly over and give you a cousin hug, {{{{{hhhuuuuuuuuuuuggg}}}}} however here's a spiritual one from a forum friend in North Carolina.

Julie


----------



##  (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes, I do have my plane, still. And I'm gassing it up right now.

If you feel loving arms around you, they're mine....and Anna's and Renee's for sure. You know we love you and loved our little Finn. Pippin has big "shoes" to fill, but I know he's up to it!!

Give Suzie a hug from Auntie Diane. Tell her what a wonderful mom she was (and is) and thank her for sharing her son with us for as long as she could.

I truly believe she is mourning Finn. I had three mares stand over my wonderful heart horse El Rey's grave for 3 full days before they would even move to eat. It made me cry to know they missed him too.

Love ~~Auntie Diane


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 1, 2015)

So sorry to hear the sad news...

I know that there's not much that can be said, but know that we are here for you.


----------



## KITTY83 (Aug 1, 2015)

sorry for your loss


----------



## MeganH (Aug 4, 2015)

Cassie, I came on the board again just to check and see if you had made posts.



I woke up to the news that morning and I cried. We all really love Finn- I still remember watching when he was born and he is an extension to our families. I will hop on board Diane's plane and be there in an instant. So much love to you, Suzie, your family, and my fellow aunties. Snuggle Suzie for me. I am here and would love to talk whenever you feel the need or just want to chat. (((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 6, 2015)

My dear Cassie, so very sorry that I'm late here posting, but for months I have been fighting with internet connections and for the past three weeks this site has refused to let me sign in - I can read everything but not post. Have borrowed a friend's computer to send you this message.

Although several days have now passed I'm still in tears while I type and everytime I re-read what you and the others have written. I simply cannot take in the fact that our sweet and much loved Finn has gone. I do know something of what you are going through right now - as do many of the wonderful folks on this forum - and I join them in sending you huge and sympathetic (((((((HUGS)))))))), plus I will be on Diane's plane with the rest of them, travelling through space to give you that big Auntie HUG.

For the newer folk on this forum, you may like to know that it was Cassie and Finn who actually started this Mare and Foal forum. After some 300+ responses on the main forum to Cassie's thread about Suzie's pregnancy, 'they' got fed up with us for our general chatter, limericks and jokes as we passed the time away, so they created a special place for us and this wonderful forum came into being. Cassie and Suzie were then joined by Heidi and Peanut and eventually (when those two mares finally decided to foal!!) Finn and Cam arrived. What celebrations we had - it was such a fabulous time and so many memories are now flooding back into my mind as I remember the happy times. As long as this forum remains, our special Finn will never be forgotten.

Please give sweet Suzie some special hugs from me as she too will be feeling the loss of her first born, and over the coming years do have talks with young Pippin about his big brother - I'm sure he's missing him too, bless him.

Sending you all my love Cassie and I'm so very very sorry.

Anna xx


----------



## lkblazin (Aug 7, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, as well as everyone who got to get to know him and watch him grow


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2015)

I can't thank you all enough for your kindness love and support in still sitting here crying reading your messages I haven't been brave enough to check Facebook since there's something like 100 comments ?? shows how many heart my special little Finnley touched he was indeed a one in a million pony his heart was so big he was such a love bug and while I love Pippin to the moon and back he will never replace my beautiful Finnley.

I have really felt the hugs love and prayers this week and I thank you all for your part in it and your part in trying to get him better he was such a fighter right up to the end. Love my little bug ?

Hugs coming back to you all right now and love to you all, I'm praying you never have to go through what I've been through this week.

Ps I'm coming to America next year!! For a wedding in redding California, my brother and I will be travelling around America for a few weeks. Might get a chance to meet some of you



xo


----------



## cassie (Aug 7, 2015)

Here is something for you to remember Finn by ?

Oh suzie and Pippin are going to a show tomorrow wish us luck suzie will wear Finn's bridle so that he is with us too ?


----------



##  (Aug 8, 2015)

He was such a love, and I remember all these wonderful pictures of him!!

I can't wait to hear how Suzie and Pippin did today!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry girls for not updating on the show earlier, was such a good turn out so many beautiful ponies!!

Pippin got 1st in his yearling class (he now has enough points to be entered into the royal Easter show next year! ?)

He came 2nd in the classic head against 6 beautiful full grown ponies! He was the only foal in it was so pleased with that!

And suzie got first in her mare class





Was a lovely day, my dad even came along and helped was so much fun to have him come


----------



## cassie (Aug 13, 2015)

Not great photos sorry but it was a fun day,

We've also decided not to put suzie in foal this season we are waiting till next season there is a colt that I love that will most likely be standing at stud and I'm going to put her in foal to him ??? can't wait!!

Once I have confirmation that it's happening and approval to post pics of him up here I will...

Just a teaser he is a black and white pinto with one blue eye!! ??

It will be hard waiting a year especially when it will mean not being able to put Pippin in with Suzie but he's been coping really well and he was such a good boy at the show last weekend.

I may enter Suzie in the royal next year also I'll just see...

Missing Finnley so bad we're currently looking for a tree to put over Finn's grave. A Japanese silk lilac tree is what I'm hoping to get


----------



## Suebe (Aug 26, 2015)

So sad



very very sorry for your loss..


----------



## Equuisize (Sep 3, 2015)

Cassie, I haven't been on in ages but I saw that you've lost Finn.
I had to pop in and give you my condolences on loosing your little man.
Hope Susie is doing well as well as you.

Nancy


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 4, 2015)

Another one who doesn't get on here very often and just read the sad news. I am SO sorry about Finn. I remember him and also how much you helped "mare stare" when our foals were expected. We literally couldn't have done it without you!


----------

